# Gulf Shrimp



## alblancher (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a mussing

With more and more areas opening for shrimp season, and with a majority of the country concerned about the safety of gulf seafood I am looking forward to low shrimp prices this season.  Maybe a great opportunity to load the freezer.  I'll post prices I find here in Slidell when I get back from work this afternoon.

Al


----------



## deannc (Aug 16, 2010)

Wishing the shrimpers full nets and great success today!


----------



## eman (Aug 16, 2010)

Al let me know what ya find.

 I talked to a friend who is on the island and they are really worried as the shrimp sheds are saying they are having a hard time selling gulf shrimp to the folks across the USA.

 He is not even going out till he sees what the dock price is.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea I also wish full nets to the shrimpers of the gulf. I will be happy to try to get and eat some fine gulf shrimp if I can get some. Now I did have some before I left Mobile for the last time and they were really big and mighty tastey too.


----------



## eman (Aug 16, 2010)

Now the news here is they are worried about outlaw shrimpers putting shrimp that have been netted and drug thru the oil to the public to get more areas shut down to jack up the price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2010)

eman said:


> Now the news here is they are worried about outlaw shrimpers putting shrimp that have been netted and drug thru the oil to the public to get more areas shut down to jack up the price.


Hmmm, I thought those were pre-marinated.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 16, 2010)

if they are covered in oil,   shouldnt the price go up?

if they are worried about selling them  ill take a cratefull


----------

